# Vampire pleco - glass cleaning ????



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anybody know this particular pleco will clean glass, or just basically eat & hide ?????

Thank you.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Bristle Nose Pleco keeps my tanks spotless. Don't feed them if there is green appearing because they might be overfed. vampire pleco isn't really meant for algae.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Bristle Nose Pleco keeps my tanks spotless. Don't feed them if there is green appearing because they might be overfed.


Sorry, you are off the topic.
I also have BNP and they are the best for cleaning glass.
I am asking this particular type of pleco " Vampire".
Thanks for your input anyway !!!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

VAMPIRE plec is a carnivour.. your suppose to feed them meaty foods.. i would not recommend for algea


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

TCR said:


> VAMPIRE plec is a carnivour.. your suppose to feed them meaty foods.. i would not recommend for algea


Thanks for your input. You have answered my question.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

lol. you answered my post within seconds before i changed my post.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, they're not algae film feeders. None of the Leporacanthicus really eat much algae.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Holyarmor said:


> Thanks for your input. You have answered my question.


glad to have helped


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a nice 5" BNP in my monster tank, basically keeping the whole tank spotless.

Last night, my 10" Johana pike culprit got hold of this pleco and physically swallowed him. I could see the pike's belly bulked up pretty BIG.

This morning, the pike was not very aggressively competing for food and his belly was still BIG. 

He has also eaten smaller ones before. Otherwise, he is peaceful in the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If that's the case, get a bigger common or Gibbiceps. More armour and more aggressive, but decent algae eater.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If that's the case, get a bigger common or Gibbiceps. More armour and more aggressive, but decent algae eater.


You are 100% correct. I Had many large common plecos before, however, they all competed for food with the monsters, and ended up producing tons of waste.

I love large sailfin plecos if they dont eat a lot.

Thanks for your advice !!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Get a panaque. The taller body will not be able to get swallowed by your pike. And it does more cleaning than a common.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to dispute Charles too much, but all the plecos become lousy algae eaters as they get bigger, and of course they all produce lots of waste. I personally wouldn't use any large pleco for cleaning for that reason. But then, your case really makes it difficult to get any of the efficient algae eaters/scavengers without getting them eaten.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

depends on the pleco i think, individual results may vary. one of my gibbiceps is pretty useless at eating algae...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I gave up on big plecs.. i went with a scrubby brush.. then you know its done


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I heard that phoenix's are really good algae eaters and can go with monsters


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

user_error said:


> depends on the pleco i think, individual results may vary. one of my gibbiceps is pretty useless at eating algae...


Totally agree. Out of the many large common plecos I had before, the hard working ones were very hard to find.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They just get lazy and smart and eat fish food when they get bigger....in my tanks my best algae eaters are the Baryancistrus and the Ancistrus and only the smallest ones. The bigger ones all eat fish food.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, I am getting a lot of valuable sharings.
Thanks a million !!!!!
Flagtails are good ideas but they must be in fairly large sizes to do a decent job.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Holyarmor said:


> Does anybody know this particular pleco will clean glass, or just basically eat & hide ?????
> 
> Thank you.


no, it does not clean the glass, and Vampire pleco little aggressive too! the best one is only small common pleco will do! while they bigger he become eatting fish food only, waste your food , i am agree 100% too! otherwise keep the big monster eatting your food everyday .. now i have 1 13" with my Fh , otherwise i will give up him!


----------

